# Coco vs Sunnydaze and Goldenaire vs Shimmertime pics! :)



## Makeupluvr (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, so I have heard a lot of people say they think Coco is the same as Sunnydaze and I just wanted to show some pics so people can see that while they are smiliar they are not the same.  I also compared Goldenaire and Shimmertime for your viewing pleasure.  LOL.  I would have posted these in the swatch gallery but I have not been able to post pics in any galleries since the site errors awhile ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The colors go like this:

Coco Sunnydaze
Goldenaire Shimmertime

IRL Coco is a bit warmer and a tad deeper and Sunnydaze is more silver/taupey.  Also, Goldenaire is more peachy whereas shimmertime is more of a pale pink.

The pics might be a bit too big to really see the colors (hope that makes sense) so feel free to copy them and resize them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, enjoy all!






http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...himmertime.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...immertime2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...immertime3.jpg


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know if I should post this here but I mixed Coco Beach with Sunnydaze and its a pretty close match to Coco.....in my opinion anyway.  I love the combination.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know if I should post this here but I mixed Coco Beach with Sunnydaze and its a pretty close match to Coco.....in my opinion anyway.  I love the combination.


----------

